

Finish Weekend - Boston - danielmorrison
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/18555679244/dont-just-start-something-finish-it

======
paul9290
Interested in this and asking the team who is in Boston if this works for them
(I live in Baltimore)

We are doing a code sprint in Boston to launch CodePupil
(<http://codepupil.com>). We haven't yet set the weekend for our sprint, but
this sounds great!

Well if this posted by the organizer or a friend of the organizer could a spot
be saved for us? I will know if the team is available by tomorrow.

------
Roritharr
That's cool! I'm organizing a Startup Weekend in June in Frankfurt/Germany
right now and think about doing such an event to pull the community closer
together.

Do you have any experience how such events work generally?

------
alexbw
Sounds intriguing, just signed up. Don't have an excuse to not try to bang out
some work that's been sitting on the back burner.

------
vineet
Like the idea - unfortunately I will not be in Boston that weekend. Hope it
happens again.

